# Phone reboots into recovery all the time



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

A while back I rooted my friends dx. Everything was fine. Then I found out he did an ota update a couple months back. He lost root but didn't mind because he didn't flash any roms except for the one I put, plus he knew I could just reroot it. Anyways all was still fine even without root, until just recently, when he reboots the phone it always boots into recovery. I tried uninstalling clockwork with no luck. Anyone have an idea of what's going on?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

What version are you on (605, 621)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would assume .621 as he did an ota update "a couple months back" - that's the time .621 was rolling out.


----------

